# DB yeasts



## loumik (Jun 26, 2013)

I have started my first DB and have been thinking about using 71B-1122 instead of EC-1118. Has anyone else tried using 71B, and if so how did it work out? Any problems encountered or suggestions? I'm thinking I will make a starter due to the lemon juice and have 12 to 24 hours to go ahead or back out and use the 1118.
Has anyone used any other yeast successfully in DB? I have no problem with EC-1118 but thought the 71B might bring out more fruit flavor and aroma. Thanks for any advise or suggestions.

LOUMIK


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 26, 2013)

I have used red star pasteur red, and red star montrachet, in db several times...I like both...for a fast track wine, I cant tell the one from the other when tasting the finished product.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jun 26, 2013)

D47 all the way on country wines. You will be pleased.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 26, 2013)

I have used the 71B, and it worked fine. Next two batches I make will be a comparison of the EC-1118 and the 71B-1122, so I can see the difference first hand.


----------



## loumik (Jun 27, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I have used the 71B, and it worked fine. Next two batches I make will be a comparison of the EC-1118 and the 71B-1122, so I can see the difference first hand.


 
Thanks Dave, I had pretty much made up my mind to use the 71B unless I got some really negative responses to this thread. Looking forward to your comparison. 

Thanks to all who responded. All information helps.

LOUMIK


----------

